# Ces 2008 D*/cc 1000 Hd Channels?



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

is it correct that comcast promised 1000 hd channels for 2008? where does that leave us?  correct me please if i'm wrong


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rey_1178 said:


> is it correct that comcast promised 1000 hd channels for 2008? where does that leave us?  correct me please if i'm wrong


Not channels... but options.
They are including each of their individual VOD-HD content pieces in that count... (aka each movie they have in HD on VOD-HD, counts in that 1,000)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Comcast is calling it "offerings". I liked the slide they showed in their presentation, they had a bar for the 1000 Comcast options but then the little one for DirecTV's 150 channels. Nice way to twist things Comcast.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Because Comcast has twice the HD as DirecTV, of course.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

rey_1178 said:


> is it correct that comcast promised 1000 hd channels for 2008?


Comcast's marketing department very much hopes that you misinterpret their announcement and really do believe that, even though they did NOT say "channels", but "programs". Every movie or TV episode available in their On-Demand counts as a "program". In my area, Comcast has 23 HD channels, much less than Dish or DirecTV.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This is getting sillier and sillier.

Without movies, the number of channels available to cable and satellite with meaningful HD offerings is pitiful. By meaningful, I divide by 24 the number of hours a day the channel offers shows produced for TV originally in wide-screen HD.

If true HD movies were what people really wanted, they'd buy both a Blu-Ray and a HD-DVD player and forget cable or satellite.


----------



## rey_1178 (Dec 12, 2007)

excellent point phrelin!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

IIP said:


> Comcast's marketing department very much hopes that you misinterpret their announcement and really do believe that, even though they did NOT say "channels", but "programs".


Just as DIRECTV hopes you'll believe that the prices for HD programming start at $29.99/month.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> Just as DIRECTV hopes you'll believe that the prices for HD programming start at $29.99/month.


Which for E* will actually be TRUE (again) starting February 1st.


----------



## jgurley (Feb 1, 2005)

I DVR'd the G4 CES programs and went back to get the exact statement from Brian Roberts, Chairman & CEO of Comcast. They had just finished demonstrating their new portable STB (kind of cool) and just before this statement a background voice said "Comcast on Demand". I swear I couldn't figure out if that was referring to what was just presented or what was about to be said.

Anyway, here's his exact quote:

"We will put over 1000 HD choices in virtually every Comcast HD home by the end of 2008. What satellite says they'll offer pales in comparison."

There was a bar graph overlay showing Directv's 100 HD channels vs. Comcast's 1000 HD channels.

What a marketing ploy this is! And many listeners will take it at face value just knowing if they have Comcast they'll get 1000 HD channels by years end. Do you think I'm wrong?

Our bickering about whether Direct or Dish has more HD channels does pale in comparison to this wild statement.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

My brother has Comcast that I was watching over the holidays. They had a service that listed a lot of available movies. You could scroll through the list, select a movie and it would play immediately. It is not Pay Per View. Everything worked just fine.

I don't know how it works; maybe some kind of switched video system. I doubt they have a separate channel for each movie but who's counting channels if everything works as advertised? 

--- CHAS


----------

